# Dolphin Jumping Sequence Pictures from Last Weekend



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Our boat ended up having A/C issues last weekend, but I got an invitation to ride with a friend on his 34' Express. We overnighted south of the Spur. Was a bit rolly Saturday and calming into Sunday. Got one small sword, a blackfin and 3 or 4 dolphin along with this big guy...probably 35-40 lbs. Would have contended in the OB tournement had we entered. Enjoy the pics that my brother, Jason, took during a jump that the fish made about 30 feet off the side of the boat before being gaffed....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That's just COOL!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Those are really nice shots! Thanks for sharing those with us! Can't wait to put a few on our boat.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful pics and dolphin!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

those are some great pic's


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very well done. Love the reflections. Sometimes the sun is in just the right place and it looks like he was ready.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some great shots


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Somebody geeky should turn those into a .gif


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Good job on the photos, fast shutter speed, focus, ISO right on..terrific. I'd have one mounted and framed..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome man. I've caught many dolphin, still have a big boy on spinning tackle on my list! I love those fish. Really the perfect fish...amazing fighter, great eating, awesome looking and probably one of the most "eco-friendly" to fill your cooler up with and not feel bad if that's your thing!


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Those are truely amazing! Framed in the sequence, How much?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That is so cool!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonder why some are this color and others are more blue


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Man, that gives me a chub

:nohomo:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

301bLLC said:


> Somebody geeky should turn those into a .gif


Not such a nerdy thing to do. Just have to google .gif maker.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

awsome pics

frydaddy


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you don't mind, but I have a new desktop background pic.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Not such a nerdy thing to do. Just have to google .gif maker.


Oh you are super geeky....THANKS!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Very cool, definitely worth framing


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Love the 5th one down where he is looking back at the boat. May have to paint that one.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Wow*

Great job on the fish ! Excellent job on the camera work !:thumbup:


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet pics! Great camera work


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

great pics!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice stud!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Double post..sorry


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!! beautiful pics!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice ! the sun angle and photo quality all come together - great dolphin pic!


----------

